# Getting Prehistoric! Really cool Fossil technique



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

This is a awesome technique to build realistic looking fossils out of styrofoam and Air Dry Foam. These end up being light enough to hand on a wall with minimal support but still be robust enough to put up with some abuse. While I did this as a fossil. you can sculpt whatever you want, from a fossilized alien to skulls and bones embedded in stone as part of a crypt display. Regardless I hope you all find some good uses out of this technique!


----------



## Bonescraper (Apr 22, 2020)

Very nice work as usual, looks great


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

I love your videos so much!! This is so awesome. I can't wait to try it!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice texturing and colorizing on the foam rock. Nice “polished” fossils too!


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Very nice texturing and colorizing on the foam rock. Nice “polished” fossils too!


The foam rock is really just an extension of the same trick I used on my Tombstones earlier this year, I always find it interesting how techniques we come up with get mixed up and changed as we go forward with projects. It's like a big database of ideas and it's just about how you put them together.

As for the polished fossils, you are correct. I pull a lot of this imagery from the skeletons and fossils displayed at the Royal Tyrell Museum, and they always have a beautiful sheen to them, I think I need to make another trip up there this summer, such a great place.


----------

